

Ask HN: Best way to outsource well spec'd out project - bglenn09

I have a sub $5k project, thoroughly spec'd out (I'm a dev myself) from UI down to the DB.  What's the best way these days given the tight market to get a tightly scoped project like this of this size (small) constructed well, specifically finding a developer or development shop?
======
ahsanhilal
Well it depends on truly what the scope of the project is. You could possibly
find freelancers and coders at

<http://www.rent-acoder.com/> <http://www.project4hire.com/>
<http://www.freelancer.com/>

or other sites that could match you with programmers. It also depends on what
the project is exactly for, mobile, web app etc. and how many hours it is
going to take to finish the project (an estimate). From my experience, it is
very hard to get a US based programmer to do the job in that tight a budget,
but it is of course dependent on the projects scope.

Hope that helps.

PS I do know some development companies that can give you a quote.

~~~
bglenn09
Thanks for the info. If you have shops you've worked with that you had good
experiences with I'd love a referral. The project is web app + mobile
optimized web, very data-driven and straightforward.

~~~
ahsanhilal
Email me at ahsanhilal@gmail.com. I can refer you to a shop.

------
luckystrike
I wrote this comment on the India specific HN version that has some
suggestions on how to go about finding a good offshore development firm -
<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=1058>

The suggestions are quite generic and might be of some help even if you are
looking for a freelancer/firm in any other geographic region as well.

~~~
bglenn09
great stuff, thanks.

------
bglenn09
The project is a web app with an associated mobile app;
html/css/jquery/php/mysql type of project.

------
petervandijck
Put your email in your profile so that people can contact you.

~~~
bglenn09
done. thank you, i had assumed it showed up automatically.

------
phlux
Whats the platform you're developing for?

Check out <http://pervasent.com> for mobile.

~~~
bglenn09
mobile-optimized web app/site + standard web app/site

~~~
phlux
You can email swilliams@pervasent.com -- he can help you with quoting out your
idea.

They have a lot of mobile apps under their belt.

